# Smart controller with more programs?



## Michael58 (Aug 16, 2020)

I have an orbit Bhyve 12-zone outdoor controller and presently using 8 zones/3 of the 4 programs. My wife just added 4 more zones for garden boxes. I should have realized earlier, but she wanted to water different plants on different days and durations. With only one program slot left, we can only run all 4 valves on the same days for the same durations. What am I missing to have only 4 programs?? I looked at the hunter wifi controller and for $200+ you get two more programs. Is there another way (IFFFT?) to control the valves through a particular brand controller on a schedule?


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Rachio will let you have an many programs/schedules as you want. The controller has space for up to 16 zones.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Another option, https://opensprinkler.com/product/opensprinkler/

You can buy their ready to use system or build your own with Pi (If you can find one).


----------



## Michael58 (Aug 16, 2020)

Thanks you guys, I purchased a 16-zone Rachio and it looks like it will do what I need it to with more schedules. I'll keep the Open Sprinkler one in mind for later, looks interesting and I like how you can link more than one controller together (I have a timer for the front yard and one for the back).


----------

